# my biggest boar hog with a bow



## BUCKNDUCKSLAYER (Mar 14, 2011)

I got the invite Friday from a good friend of mine to head south a couple hours to do a little bow hunting for hogs. I had somebody catch out for me at the fire dept cause I didnt _want to miss the opputunity and Im glad that somebody covered for me cause it turned out awesome. The farmer has a nuisance permit so we hunted them over corn, me and my buddy climbed the same tree and when they came in right at dark we drew our bows and shot on the count of 3 and I got lucky and dropped mine and he must have shot a little low on his big sow cause we tracked her in the thickest swamp for about a mile till she quit bleeding. Im happy but still want one with some big cutters. He weighed 240 and didnt have any  cutters for his size. I dont understand how a boar so big can have small cutters. Either way im still happy but I quess one day I will cross paths with one with some good _cutters.


----------



## MrBull (Mar 14, 2011)

Thats a good hog. Sometimes those big hogs break their cutters, I have seen some good hogs with small cutters.


----------



## BUCKNDUCKSLAYER (Mar 14, 2011)

yeah I killed one a few years ago that had some real big uppers but both his tusk were broke and they were thick. This hog just had real small cutters.


----------



## weekender (Mar 14, 2011)

very nice, congrats on the BIGGUN!


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 15, 2011)

That's a goodun there


----------



## Bell_Man (Mar 15, 2011)

dude i had a blast.  next time we bring the video camera.  i had nightmares about that thick stuff we tracked the sow through.


----------



## killa86 (Mar 15, 2011)

where'd you hit it with an arrow most times the hide is so tough you cant penetrate a boar. ive killed a couple with a bow in the chest quarterin to me. lost one tryin to penetrate the hide i dont shoot the bigguns there anymore


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice boar. He should have had some decent cutters. He must have broken them.

Congrats.


----------



## BUCKNDUCKSLAYER (Mar 15, 2011)

Bellman yeah it was a blast I cant get enough of it. Thanks. As for the shot he was quartering away and I was up about 20' and he was 13 yds so I aimed kinda high trying to hit the offside shoulder area and thats where the arrow went and it dropped him. Yeah I was real worried about shooting a biggun with a bow cause I know they can take a heck of a shot and get away. He dropped and I was shocked. Very thankful and that probably want happen again but it would be nice. Bellman shot a real big sow and he is a heck of a shot but she still got away and ran in to some of the thickest swamp. We tracked her for about a mile and the blood dissapeared. It happens but it sucks.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Mar 15, 2011)

Thats a great boar.


----------



## NealLauderman (Mar 15, 2011)

Great boar congrats!  Its funny how the cutters are different from boar to boar.

I shot a descent size boar on my trip last year and he had descent cutters...  but this year I shot a smaller boar on my trip and his cutters were a bit bigger.  I was surprised by that.


----------



## Okie Hog (Mar 16, 2011)

Congrats on the big boar.


----------



## Jasper (Mar 16, 2011)

Great hog, great pic. Congrats!


----------



## arrendale8105 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here's what i've noticed and been told by biologists about boar hogs and cutters.  Big cutters = old hog not BIG hog.  If you notice on here and other forums alot of hogs in florida/south florida are smaller (body wise than boar hogs here, but they have better cutters.  People in Florida are more prone to catch and release which allows hogs to get older but it usually takes them even longer to get physically big because not as much fattening food.  Here in south georgia where there are thousands and thousands of agriculture (peanuts, corn, soybeans, etc) it doesnt take a hog long to get physically big in the 200 to 300 lb range.  Saw one killed that weighed 230 but was only aged at 1.5, but here most are killed when caught and there are alot more people hunting to kill than for sport.  There are tons of hogs, but they are less likely to get to the age where they get the big cutters.


----------



## Bell_Man (Mar 16, 2011)

arrendale8105 said:


> Here's what i've noticed and been told by biologists about boar hogs and cutters.  Big cutters = old hog not BIG hog.  If you notice on here and other forums alot of hogs in florida/south florida are smaller (body wise than boar hogs here, but they have better cutters.  People in Florida are more prone to catch and release which allows hogs to get older but it usually takes them even longer to get physically big because not as much fattening food.  Here in south georgia where there are thousands and thousands of agriculture (peanuts, corn, soybeans, etc) it doesnt take a hog long to get physically big in the 200 to 300 lb range.  Saw one killed that weighed 230 but was only aged at 1.5, but here most are killed when caught and there are alot more people hunting to kill than for sport.  There are tons of hogs, but they are less likely to get to the age where they get the big cutters.


You sir are incorrect
http://www.texasboars.com/articles/aging.html

Cutters are produced from the type of breed and are hereditary thing.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Mar 18, 2011)

Bell_Man said:


> You sir are incorrect
> http://www.texasboars.com/articles/aging.html
> 
> Cutters are produced from the type of breed and are hereditary thing.



Good article but i don't see any where where he is a biologist.  I just gave my opinions based on what i've seen same as he has quote the article "These are my observations and are a good reference to to estimate an age with a wild hog taken in the field. Lots of study is still to be done on this and revisions are likely to be made as I learn more."  they are his observations.

Kind of like when people argue over whether or not a "spike buck" needs to bee culled or not or even if there is a true "cull buck"

The ageing part i agree with but not necessarily about the actual cutter size


----------



## Bell_Man (Mar 18, 2011)

arrendale8105 said:


> Good article but i don't see any where where he is a biologist.  I just gave my opinions based on what i've seen same as he has quote the article "These are my observations and are a good reference to to estimate an age with a wild hog taken in the field. Lots of study is still to be done on this and revisions are likely to be made as I learn more."  they are his observations.
> 
> Kind of like when people argue over whether or not a "spike buck" needs to bee culled or not or even if there is a true "cull buck"
> 
> The ageing part i agree with but not necessarily about the actual cutter size


  Present day myths estimate a hog’s age according to how big they are, or by how big the tusks are, neither is correct. The hogs genetics and nutrition plays the most significant role is the rate of their growth. Like horses and cows the age of a wild hog are best guestimated by the number and wear of the molars.


----------

